# Amiibo Card 135 Phoebe



## PeachesThePrettyHorse (Mar 22, 2016)

*Hello everyone
can somebody help me? :O
I'm looking for 135 Phoebe
do somebody have her? :O
I need a Europe amiibo card,
no N?A or Japanese please*


----------

